#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Scrap school uniforms?

## Neverna

A prominent Democrat politician has suggested that Thailand’s Education Ministry should scrap the rule requiring students to wear uniforms to school, in order to relieve the financial burden of parents.

“Since wearing a student uniform does not improve a student’s academic performance, I suggest that the Education Ministry scrap the rule requiring the wearing of uniforms in public schools. If they are allowed to wear appropriate dresses, it would save their parents this annual financial burden,” she said.

She also urged schools to pay more attention to enhancing the quality of teaching than focusing on students’ uniforms, as the two have no correlation.

https://www.chiangraitimes.com/polit...n-parents.html




I dont think it will happen in Thailand but I wonder what TD members think of the uniform/no uniform issue. Is one better than the other?

----------


## nidhogg

> A prominent Democrat politician has suggested that Thailand’s Education Ministry should scrap the rule requiring students to wear uniforms to school, in order to relieve the financial burden of parents.
> 
> “Since wearing a student uniform does not improve a student’s academic performance, I suggest that the Education Ministry scrap the rule requiring the wearing of uniforms in public schools. If they are allowed to wear appropriate dresses, it would save their parents this annual financial burden,” she said.
> 
> She also urged schools to pay more attention to enhancing the quality of teaching than focusing on students’ uniforms, as the two have no correlation.
> 
> https://www.chiangraitimes.com/polit...n-parents.html
> 
> 
> ...


Uniforms.  A couple of sets will last them the term, and no "clothing arms race".  Uniforms are a damn sight cheaper than what they would want to wear otherwise, and help to iron out large wealth/status differences.

----------


## Maanaam

> Uniforms. A couple of sets will last them the term, and no "clothing arms race". Uniforms are a damn sight cheaper than what they would want to wear otherwise, and help to iron out large wealth/status differences.


Correct. They also serve to identify if a stranger is on the school grounds.
Having said that, I think it's absurd that uni students have to wear a uniform. The above arguments don't quite weigh the same for uni students. It is also absurd the number of different uniforms a school kid needs to have, this day wear one colour, another day something else.

----------


## baldrick

one school uniform and one school sports uniform

scrap all the other fancy dress

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> A prominent Democrat politician has suggested that Thailands Education Ministry should scrap the rule requiring students to wear uniforms to school, in order to relieve the financial burden of parents.


Quite the Opposite, 
Uniforms or not,, parents will still have to buy clothing for their children. but without the uniforms they will have to compete in the fashion economic juggernaut .
  When my daughter was  younger and in private school I loved the ease and economy of uniform, and secretly the kids also loved the freedom from  dress competition.

----------


## Pragmatic

What next? No short back and side for the boys? If anything the girls need to have the short back and sides as they are the more likely to have head lice.

----------


## crackerjack101

There is no doubt whatsoever that well thought out uniforms negate a massive amount of problems in school through to year 10. This has been demonstrated in schools throughout Europe, the West in general and elsewhere.

It reduces conflict in the playground, the classroom and also in extracurricular activities.

In my experience to cost of mass produced uniforms is nearly always a cheaper buy for carers and family compared to the inequities of the kids fashion market.

I've taught in and run schools that opted for non uniform and uniform and, in my opinion, there is no doubt that taking away the angst of "what are you wearing" plays a significant part in maintaining a calm, equal and positively caring community.

End of soap box.

But, I'd like to add that  "A prominent Democrat politician has suggested that Thailand’s Education Ministry should scrap the rule requiring students to wear uniforms to school, in order to relieve the financial burden of parents." hasn't got a fucking clue what they're talking about.

----------


## Dillinger

I'm for uniforms. At least they are used all year unlike the one off school Nativity play, Songkran and Chinese New Year  costumes and the sports day t-shirts.

----------


## bowie

> But, I'd like to add that "A prominent Democrat politician has suggested that Thailand’s Education Ministry should scrap the rule requiring students to wear uniforms to school, in order to relieve the financial burden of parents." hasn't got a fucking clue what they're talking about.


Yup - gotta agree with that. If you want to relieve the financial burden - subsidize the uniforms or provide an allowance.

----------


## Pragmatic

> subsidize the uniforms or provide an allowance.


 They do that already.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> one school uniform and one school sports uniform
> 
> scrap all the other fancy dress


should that one uniform be Pirate drag?     IMO hook hands and peg legs would be an impediment to sports especially football. and all them parrots would cause chaos.
  LOL

----------


## NamPikToot

As mentioned uniforms stop a fashion race and help those of less means feel like they fit in visually.

----------


## Norton

On balance keep the unifoms. Only downside is picking out your kids in a crowd.

----------


## crackerjack101

> They do that already.


Absolutely. We got a call from the daughter in law asking if, when we were out and about.  we could pick up some blue hair ribbons for the 4 year olds' new start at "big" school.
No worries, we got the receipt and the school will refund.

Up our way it seems that what ever you buy, in the way of the prescribed uniform there will some form of recompense to the families. 

IMHO that's the way to go. It means the kids start off at the same level on par. Sure this will change but at least they're getting an equal start.

----------


## NamPikToot

Get them chipped.  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> On balance keep the unifoms. Only downside is picking out your kids in a crowd.


She, never seems to fail to find me Norts. I reckon yours would have an even easier go..   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Troy

> What next? No short back and side for the boys? If anything the girls need to have the short back and sides as they are the more likely to have head lice.


Girls have their hair cut short for school up here.

I agree with having the same school uniform for all...and subsidised.

----------


## Dillinger

> On balance keep the unifoms. Only downside is picking out your kids in a crowd.


Imagine the school trips, without uniforms

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Only downside is picking out your kids in a crowd.


Not for all

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Imagine the school trips, without uniforms


Don't be a pervert   LOL

----------


## baldrick

> should that one uniform be Pirate drag?


long live the flying spagatti monster - pastafarians unite  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> long live the flying spagatti monster - pastafarians unite


Death to  pastafarians!!! Frisbyterians are the only true believers and would go to heaven where among other thing they will enjoy delicious  dishes of Spaghetti and meatballs

----------


## Hugh Cow

We're agreed then. Uniforms it is. Balders make a note and pass the TD resolution on to the PM.

----------


## Klondyke

As a matter of fact, the uniforms, beside the other thing the parents have to buy, form quite a burden for low-income families. It's not only one set, plus the sport set (BTW, why they have to have long pants in this weather?), and one set for scauts, each with the appropriate shoes, all this is not so cheap. And when there are 2 -3 kids in family...

There is also a fact that most of the sales goes thru the teachers, a kind of their lucrative business... 

One can note that with each school begin there is a full queue at the local pawnshops...

----------


## crackerjack101

> As a matter of fact, the uniforms, beside the other thing the parents have to buy, form quite a burden for low-income families. It's not only one set, plus the sport set (BTW, why they have to have long pants in this weather?), and one set for scauts, each with the appropriate shoes, all this is not so cheap. And when there are 2 -3 kids in family...
> 
> There is also a fact that most of the sales goes thru the teachers, a kind of their lucrative business... 
> 
> One can note that with each school begin there is a full queue at the local pawnshops...


Well, it may be that way in your area sweetie, but up here it's pretty straightforward.
You buy stuff in local shops, get the receipt and pass it to the school, then get a rebate.
I doesn't work at the likes of Tesco cos they're not in the scheme apparently.

Sorry to read that you live in such an unscrupulous area. Maybe you should move?

Best wishes, CJ

----------


## Dillinger

> this is not so cheap. And when there are 2 -3 kids in family...


Surely the youngest two would get hand me downs if they're that poor.

----------


## lom

> One can note that with each school begin there is a full queue at the local pawnshops...


That's because the school start comes as a surprise so they have not been able to plan for the expense.  :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

China has the school uniform thing sorted.
They are tracksuits (uniform colours),and cheap.
Comfortable and practical.

----------


## Cujo

> That's because the school start comes as a surprise so they have not been able to plan for the expense.


What do you mean?

----------


## Maanaam

^The sarcasm was not clear to you? :rofl: 





> Surely the youngest two would get hand me downs i


Yeah, surely. I had one older brother and also had 3 progessively older male cousins, so my hand-me-downs were sometimmes 4th hand.

----------


## Klondyke

> That's because the school start comes as a surprise so they have not been able to plan for the expense.


That's an arrogant remark deserving a red. Any idea about the Thai families life?

----------


## Maanaam

> That's an arrogant remark deserving a red. Any idea about the Thai families life?


Calm down. It's a sarcastic and cynical comment about Thai's infamous habit of not looking ahead and facing each day as it comes.

----------


## Klondyke

> Calm down. It's a sarcastic and cynical comment about Thai's infamous habit of not looking ahead and facing each day as it comes.


Perhaps you would know how to "look ahead" when majority of village families are with one breadwinner (that being not a man who had run away years ago). 

And perhaps you can give a good advice how to manage the family budget when "looking ahead" when the woman was lucky enough to get a job for 350 Baht a day (what's not always the lucky case)...

----------


## baldrick

> among other thing they will enjoy delicious dishes of Spaghetti and meatballs


pastafarian heaven has the beer volcano  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> That's an arrogant remark deserving a red.


Go ahead and do it if you think that will teach me something.




> Any idea about the Thai families life?


Of course, having visited Thailand frequently since 1985 and living here permanently since 2001 has given me some insight about Thai life.
During this time I've brought up two stepchildren and am currently trying to prepare two grandchildren for their future life.
The stepchildren are a lost case, they have forgot most of what I've taught them and have become the kind of people that rather
buys what they need in the more expensive malls than in BigC and therefore there is always to much month left in the end of their salary.
I have since long stopped subsidizing them directly, instead doing it indirectly by paying school fees and complementary uniform items, hair cuts, etc for their children, my grandchildren, and hoping that the next generation gets a bit smarter..




> Perhaps you would know how to "look ahead" when majority of village families are with one breadwinner (that being not a man who had run away years ago).
> 
> And perhaps you can give a good advice how to manage the family budget when "looking ahead" when the woman was lucky enough to get a job for 350 Baht a day (what's not always the lucky case)...


Does the school uniform cost become a lesser burden if you don't prepare yourself for it? Does the problem go away?

We have, since I moved here, a spare cooking gas cylinder so that we can switch over immediately when the other one becomes empty.
Klondyke, can you guess how many cylinders gets delivered each time the missus order new gas?  1 or 2?   :Smile: 




> Calm down. It's a sarcastic and cynical comment about Thai's infamous habit of not looking ahead and facing each day as it comes.


Yepp, I have learned to accept their "today world" but can sometimes not refrain from making fun of it.

----------


## Luigi

> Surely the youngest two would get hand me downs if they're that poor.


They legally change their names as to match the ones embroidered on the shirts.

----------


## Klondyke

> During this time I've brought up two stepchildren and am currently trying to prepare two grandchildren for their future life.


You are surely having a lot of experience in a family supported by a falang. Quite a different way in a family seeing a falang only in Houlywud films, isn't it? 

Have you planned for your family "an ahead" budget with daily income 350 Baht? (BTW, how much the missus pays for the gas cylinder?)

----------


## marcusb

> They legally change their names as to match the ones embroidered on the shirts.


And the class number I believe

The scout/guide uniforms are a huge joke. Every Wednesday at my school, and I can't see the reason.  In 7 months one day we did a 5km hike along the Nan river and through some plantations. It was good fun, but thats once in 7 months, hardly justifies a uniform, rope, funky walking stick.  The war paint was well worth it though, a few heads turned seeing a big farang in their field with war paint. 
 Oh, and no, I'm not one of the teachers that wears the scout uniform to school.

----------

